# Steinhatchee trip



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

It is that time when the boys get to get away and go fishing. We have a spring and fall trip every year. So this spring we decided to try out Steinhatchee seeing as St Joe is still on the mend. We were not disappointed. 

The trout bite was hot and so were the no-see-ums. We could have limited out in 3 hours every day we were there if they were all slot size. We got to spend 3 full days of fishing. It was fantastic until you got back to the dock to clean the catch. Then the no-see-ums went fishing. 

We had rented a house right on the water which was very convenient. I`ve attached a few pics of our catches. I`ll definitely be headed back in the near future.


Oh, did I mention the no-see-ums were on the bite?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sweet! great trip.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice take. Steinhatchee has the highest and lowest tides of anywhere I've ever been to.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah, the tide swings are 2 to 3 ft. It worked out being on the water, all the docks are floating because of that. It was nice not having to figure out the tides as far as tying up the boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great times!!! You catch em lure fishing, or bait fishing....or both?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Caught the majority of them under a popping cork using Gulp baits.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Stop by and see my friends at Kathy's Crab Shack. Tom and Melissa will hook you up!


----------



## Nat Hat (Jun 16, 2019)

catfever24 said:


> So this spring we decided to try out Steinhatchee seeing as St Joe is still on the mend. We were not disappointed.


Steinhatchee is on my bucket list, but you mentioned that St Joe was still on the mend. Are you talking about the bay? I would have thought the new cut would have set the bay on fire.

I love St Joe and Indian Pass.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nat Hat said:


> Steinhatchee is on my bucket list, but you mentioned that St Joe was still on the mend. Are you talking about the bay? I would have thought the new cut would have set the bay on fire.
> 
> I love St Joe and Indian Pass.


St Joe was our usual fishing grounds. Unfortunately, the storm destroyed our favorite place to stay - St Joe State Park. 
I`ve heard a few fishing reports and they seem to be challenging as far as fish being landed. That's in the bay, I`m sure offshore is still kick`in butt like it always does. We love St Joe and Indian Pass as well.


----------



## Nat Hat (Jun 16, 2019)

catfever24 said:


> St Joe was our usual fishing grounds. Unfortunately, the storm destroyed our favorite place to stay - St Joe State Park.
> I`ve heard a few fishing reports and they seem to be challenging as far as fish being landed. That's in the bay, I`m sure offshore is still kick`in butt like it always does. We love St Joe and Indian Pass as well.


Thanks for the clarification. It is a shame the park got cut off by Michael. On a lighter note, maybe the new cut will help with the eel grass. I have no clue because I'm not one of those 'smart' guys.

I'm a kayak type of guy, so this might give me access to the bay and the gulf without dying from exertion. It will be real interesting how the storm affects the scalloping.

If we do a recon this summer, I will be sure to post the results.


----------

